# Does Wal-mart still sell directv boxes?



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

Did not notice any last time I was at ours.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

No, I don't think they sell boxes. They sell coupons, I think.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The last Wal-Mart (Murfreesboro,TN @ the S. Rutherford Blvd. location) that I was in the other day was not advertising DirecTV at all.No receivers,no coupons,no mention of DirecTV services of any kind.In this particular store,they were promoting Comcast bundle package services.


----------

